# Charger Recommendation for Vantrue N2 Pro and Samsung Phone?



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello friends!

I am not very familiar with charger brands that can be used in the car to power a Vantrue N2 Pro and a Samsung S9 phone (the one I'll use for Uber driving/gps). Can you please recommend one?

Currently I'm looking at the AUKEY Car Charger with Quick Charge 3.0, 39W Dual Ports for Samsung Galaxy Note8 / S9 / S8 / S8+, LG G6 / V30, HTC 10 and More | Qualcomm Certified on Amazon, but I would definitely greatly appreciate it if I could hear recommendations from the more experienced people here first. Is this Aukey charger compatible with the Vantrue N2 Pro?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

It's powered by a mini USB port @ 12v to 24v so no. The solution is using a splitter with 12v lighter style ports coming off your power port. Plug the Vantrue in one hole and the Aukey in the other. A splitter is a splitter. The only difference is the number of ports. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...52011,k:car+power+port+splitter&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you very much for the info, that seems to be the one I need! Have a great evening/day!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

If all you need is power for your dashcam and your phone, the charger that comes with the Vantrue has a USB port on top of the adapter. Plug cam plug into 12V lighter slot and phone into USB port.


----------

